# Sargent Plane ID



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a Sargent plane I bought several years ago for the princely sum of $3 at a yard sale. I thought it was a 414 but it had a 409 Frog, (marked '409').
Now I'm certain it's a 414, and that the 409 Frog is what was put into about anything that used a 2" iron.
My question is, how do I tell if it's a Type 1, Type 2, Type 3 or one of the newer less desirable? WWII era planes?

There are no markings of ANY sort on anything other than the Frog and the Shoe. The Frog has the aforementioned '409' and the Shoe only has 'Made in USA".

This is one of 5 planes that I have, one is an old wooden Shipwrights plane dated around 1754 and the throat is about gone on it, so it's not a user. It is cool though because at some point an owner engraved sailing ships into the sides.

I also have two Stanley No.9 1/2 and No.9 Block planes, one circa 1895 which IS a user, and the other from somewhere around 1990 that I got as a present from an old girlfriend. The newer plane was about as much use as the girlfriend, except I still have the plane! It lives in a box that I only bring out for friends and neighbors that ask to borrow a plane, but don't have any idea of what they need. BTW, This is a BIG box… it contains all the junky/cheapo tools that I loan out and sometimes hope to never see again.

The last plane is a Stanley No. 5 1/2H that was NIB when I bought it about 30 years ago. It had some surface rust from sitting in someones barn or garage, but had never been out of the box that I could tell. It's a really nice, well tuned plane and I've been known to use it to do more than it was designed for, I even flattened a 56" counter top with it.

Anyway, to digress make to the original subject, how do I tell which type of plane the Sargent is? I looked at as many of the websites as I could find that had anything to do with the Sargent planes, and even a few eBay listings. I'm not ready to go into a lot of books that I may only use once, so I hesitate to buy those, even though they may tell me more than I'll ever want to know.

Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I pic would help a lot. "VBM" was their premium line, but the others are good users too.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Is the 5 1/2 is marked 5 1/2H? If so, you have a very rare plane. I agree on the Sargent, photos would help.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, the 5 1/2H is marked 5 1/5H and the box is also marked that way. The box is a bit worse for wear since it gets kicked around a lot, but I really bought the plane to use, not as a show piece, LOL.

I'll try to get some photos tomorrow after the wife shows me where the film for the digital camera is kept.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would guess that the box itself is worth a couple of hundred bucks. I am not sure I have even seen a 5 1/2H for sale.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Check this link….

http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%205-1-2.htm


----------



## mrunge340 (Jan 30, 2013)

For your Sargent plane, if you want to know the rough estimate on age, check out this forum:
http://www.handplaneforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=146

And yes, the 5 1/2H does go on sale occasionally. There is currently one on ebay for a mere $1,900 OBO.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

WayneC, Sorry I didn't respond long ago. I checked that link out and will do some more research on that site.

Thanks mrunge340, I checked that out and I'll go dig my Sargent out of the shop to check against the pictures shown.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dallas, I realize this is an old thread, but if you're still looking for Sargent type info, look here, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/47190


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Don! Mike knows what he's talking about with the Sargents.

I refer back to that thread a bunch!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I love the old Sargents. Anything pre-VBM.


----------

